# Walking up on a bear



## merc123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Generally do they run away when they hear or see you?   I've never had a real close encounter until now. The two bears we saw yesterday and today ran away. The first walked past us while we looked at an old homestead in Gatlinburg.  It didn't seem to mind people when it walked by but it was not taking any time in getting out if the area. 

The other one we saw was off the hiking trail a pretty good ways back. It was 1/4 of the way up the tree and I almost didn't spot it. We stopped and it got down and ran down the hill. I hollered at it to make sure it kept going but was nervous because it looked young and figured momma might be nearby.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 24, 2014)

No reason to ever be worried about a black bear and yes, they USUALLY run away. Ive had several agressive encounters but none has ever made a real pass at me. Been growled at, bluff charged, huffed at, teeth popping etc. stand your ground and theyre just fluffy deer.


----------



## merc123 (Aug 24, 2014)

Good to know. I'm glad I experienced it.  I like to err on the side of caution and not be like the idiots in Cade's Cove that like to get 10 feet from a mom and cubs to get a photo


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 24, 2014)

Ive walked up on several that didn't run away. They just kinda stood their ground and I went around them. Then one night had one follow us up a fence line about 100 yards. These were at night while hunting. All in day time have ran away.


----------



## GASLAYER (Aug 26, 2014)

Most of the time in daylight they will run. At night they are a little more curious and will come to you. Just keep your eyes peeled when I'm their territory.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 26, 2014)

Walked up on one in the Chatt NF that was digging in some blow
downs or asleep..I did not see him, until he exploded out of the 
brush, ran 20 yds to my left and stopped and turned around......
Rocked back and forth a 
few times and woofed a few times and popped his jaws ALOT !!!!!

He was a LARGE bear about 20 yds away.......

Did not have gun of any kind !!!!!!!!!!!!

I slowly backed up and he just turned to his left (away from me),
and walked away !!!!!!!!!

Note to self : NEVER go scouting in the bear woods without pistol !!


----------



## ShadowHunter (Aug 26, 2014)

I have been "treed" twice by a black bear while walking up to my bait piles and feeder in the daytime. Both times I was within 15-20 yards and they stood straight up and I booked it up my tree stand and they hung out for several minutes. I have some big ones on my property and these encounters have made me extremely cautious (almost paranoid)when I am scouting and moving around on foot. Never underestimate these animals. My glock 30 is always on my side. Always.


----------



## huntmore (Aug 26, 2014)

I walked up on one (ten feet) while elk hunting in the gila national forest in new mexico. It was about 4 in the morning. When he realized he wasn't alone he stood on his hind legs, looked me in the face let out a woof spun and woofed all the way up and over the top of the mountain. Scared the woof right out of me. 
Two hours later while sitting at a water hole another bear walked up within 5 feet of the tree I was sitting under when he noticed me he did the same as the other one did. 
But more people are hurt by black bears than grizzly bears.


----------



## PappyHoel (Aug 26, 2014)

The one in my avatar is in my back yard and I hunt in lumpkin cty.  I've never walked up on one but I have lots of trail cam pics of them near my deer stands.  It's only a matter of time before I cross paths with one.  We normally take one a year on our club.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 27, 2014)

7Mag Hunter said:


> Walked up on one in the Chatt NF that was digging in some blow
> downs or asleep..I did not see him, until he exploded out of the
> brush, ran 20 yds to my left and stopped and turned around......
> Rocked back and forth a
> ...




You didnt need one. He walked away. 

I dont think most people should carry guns when in black bear country. They are in zero danger whatsoever and can easily misconstrue a bear's behavior. Teeth popping and bluff charging is not a dangerous situation. If that bear had any intention of attacking you, he would just do it.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 27, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> You didnt need one.
> 
> If that bear had any intention of attacking you, he would just do it.




Exactly the reasons i make sure i have my ole' 45 with me
from now on...


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 27, 2014)

My point is that a lot of people are terrified of bears and will shoot one in "self defense" the first time one huffs at em, pops their teeth, or bluff charges them. Then a bear dies for no reason and you might face serious charges. 

If you spend enough time in bear country, you WILL experience all of these things.


----------



## Seering (Aug 27, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> No reason to ever be worried about a black bear and yes, they USUALLY run away. Ive had several agressive encounters but none has ever made a real pass at me. Been growled at, bluff charged, huffed at, teeth popping etc. stand your ground and theyre just fluffy deer.




Until you find one thats not .. then id rather be attacked by that fluffy deer than the bear. 

All the encounter I've had so far .. Sounded like someone running a steamroller through the woods as they decided to leave... At least a couples time that was my alert they were near ... and nothing else


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have never had a problem except in turkey season, I was hunting Sumac Creek and had a Bear at the time it was the largest I had seen in the mountains maybe 350lbs fallow me
for a half a mile I stopped and it would stop and circle me 
I always seem to have a slug for big turkeys and thought I may have to use it, I came up to the parking area and it was standing between me and the truck I yelled and it huffed and popped its jaws went over to the map stand and took a chunk out of it. I reported it to Forestry Service they acted like so what. I think during this time they are at the hight of what ever aggression they have.


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> You didnt need one. He walked away.
> 
> I dont think most people should carry guns when in black bear country. They are in zero danger whatsoever and can easily misconstrue a bear's behavior. Teeth popping and bluff charging is not a dangerous situation. If that bear had any intention of attacking you, he would just do it.



Im not sure how much time you spend in the Areas I do
but you have every reason to carry a gun, black bears rarely bluff sorry just a fact, if they do attack its to kill
and consume I believe on record there have been three deaths in the Appalachian region due to black bears
one as recent as 2006 a small child in Tennessee at rainbow falls. Ask how many campers have been run out of jacks river falls, Beech bottoms and the Bray Fields a lot enough that they shut the areas down to camping
Ill cary my gun and would suggest to all do the same.
Im not saying they are monsters but I cant whip a big one so ill carry a gun.


----------



## blt152 (Aug 27, 2014)

Walked up on a big one back in the 80's on a gut pile in the mountains of the Allegheny Forest in Pennsylvania. My buddy had archery killed an 8 point two days before and had dressed it out in a clearing in a stand of head high mountain laurel. Not something I would want to repeat. A lot of huffing and teeth popping and a bluff charge. I only had a Bear Kodiak Hunter recurve in my and and no side arm as PA did not permit them.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 27, 2014)

PARA1977 said:


> Im not sure how much time you spend in the Areas I do
> but you have every reason to carry a gun, black bears rarely bluff sorry just a fact, if they do attack its to kill
> and consume I believe on record there have been three deaths in the Appalachian region due to black bears
> one as recent as 2006 a small child in Tennessee at rainbow falls. Ask how many campers have been run out of jacks river falls, Beech bottoms and the Bray Fields a lot enough that they shut the areas down to camping
> ...




You obviously havent spent much time with them because they bluff constantly. Ive seen it more than a time or two. You might want to remember that there has NEVER been a black bear attack in ga and the few that have happened in the east have been in heavily populated parks. 

How many people go into the north ga mountains every year?  How many ever get attacked?  The answer is zero. How many people die in car accidents in north ga?  A TON!  

There has also never once been a confirmed killing of a human by a sow protecting cubs. These are all facts. They are not debatable. If you are afraid of bears, you absolutely should stay out of their habitat and you certainly have ZERO business hunting them. 

Bluff charging is very common. As is teeth popping and huffing. You are in no danger during these incidents. Stand your ground, look the bear in the eye and walk towards it. It will run every time  

If a black bear actually wants to kill and eat you, you will never see it coming and that little pop gun on your hip will still be there when they find your remains.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 27, 2014)

There have been several documented accounts of black bears intentionally killing and eating healthy adult humans. Also several accounts of people fighting off black bears with their hands or hunting knives after being attacked. This has never happened in Ga. but I guess the wrong bear wouldn't care much about imaginary lines. 

I live in "non-bear country" but seem to have a knack for finding them. Had one come into camp one night in non bear country, it was after food but lost its nerve before getting into the cooler. Kind of odd to have one show up where they aren't supposed to be. lol. Last year while hunting Ocmulgee WMA I made my way to my stand about 1 1/2 hrs before daylight. Just as I put my feet into my climber the hair on my neck stood up. I thought that something was wrong with the stand so I took my light out and checked everything. All looked good so I slowly went up the tree. About 10 feet up I still had that bad feeling so I stopped and checked again. When I cut my light on, the river cane in front of me exploded and I heard a limb about the size of my wrist snap on the ground. I was sure I had just heard a bear. After the hunt I got down and walked over to the area and in the wet mud were the clear signs of the bear, could even see where it had turned on its feet as it watched me walk past it. Funny thing about that was I had to cross a slough just before the stand. My plan was to cross down behind the stand and then come up to it from down wind. Luckily I forgot to zoom the GPS in and was about 30 yards off from where I planned to cross. Had I done so I would have looked that old bear in the face when I came up that slough bank. The other week while hog hunting I walked right up to a bear den with a sow and cubs inside. I had no idea it was there. After seeing the den it was a minute or so before I realized the bears were inside. They never made a sound.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 27, 2014)

Im just explaining odds. If you are really concerned about a black bear killing you, then you should never set foot inside an automobile and you should carry an epi pen everywhere you go for bee stings. 

I dont know what it is about people on this forum but they seem to fear every little thing in the woods. Even coyotes!!!  

I say again, there is no shame in being afraid of bears but if you are, you shouldnt hunt them. You will make terrible shots based on fear (especially with a bow) and will only end up with a wounded animal and hurt feelings. 

I wont say any more about it. Carry a gun if you need to but up in the big woods, you are more likely to slip and shoot yourself in the leg than be hurt by a bear.


----------



## PARA1977 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Im just explaining odds. If you are really concerned about a black bear killing you, then you should never set foot inside an automobile and you should carry an epi pen everywhere you go for bee stings.
> 
> I dont know what it is about people on this forum but they seem to fear every little thing in the woods. Even coyotes!!!
> 
> ...


Bud you said know one should carry a gun, Your opinion
Fact...and your assumption of it will nor has ever happened is fiction at best....if you can protect your self shouldn't you, you have obviously never been killed in a car accident but you wear a seat belt  don't you, telling people they shouldn't do something that could potentially save their life based on What ifs ,is not right
bud. and as far as it only happens in parks isn't true you should really read the bear attacks in Wikipedia it gives a good account of black bears killing twice as many people as brown, that alone makes me want to carry a gun. Again its not a matter of being scared its not wanting to be a victim out of ignorance.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Aug 27, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Im just explaining odds. If you are really concerned about a black bear killing you, then you should never set foot inside an automobile and you should carry an epi pen everywhere you go for bee stings.
> 
> I dont know what it is about people on this forum but they seem to fear every little thing in the woods. Even coyotes!!!
> 
> ...



I was typing my other post while you posted the one above it. I wasn't commenting on your post. Just giving info and experience. If the one here that I quoted was aimed at me I don't fear anything in the woods. Well except heat stroke in August while hunting hogs. LOL


----------



## bigelow (Aug 28, 2014)

If they don't smell, hear, or see you first. They will be gone with the quickness. Only time I would be concerned is if you walked up on a cub.


----------



## Hammer Spank (Aug 29, 2014)

PARA1977 said:


> Bud you said know one should carry a gun, Your opinion
> Fact...and your assumption of it will nor has ever happened is fiction at best....if you can protect your self shouldn't you, you have obviously never been killed in a car accident but you wear a seat belt  don't you, telling people they shouldn't do something that could potentially save their life based on What ifs ,is not right
> bud. and as far as it only happens in parks isn't true you should really read the bear attacks in Wikipedia it gives a good account of black bears killing twice as many people as brown, that alone makes me want to carry a gun. Again its not a matter of being scared its not wanting to be a victim out of ignorance.



You do realize that there are over twenty times more black bears in north america than grizzlies right?  Comparing the two is apples and oranges. One is actually dangerous. 

Im heading out to run some ridges in a bit. If I dont make it back, tell my momma I loved her!


----------



## hunt4em (Aug 31, 2014)

What serious "charges"could someone possibly face????if a bear jaw snaps,passes gas,false charges,or anything else besides turn and run the other way,you can file all the "serious charges"you want to,these false claims don't help him,when I unload on him.don't get me wrong,if I see a bear and don't feel threatened,or he isn't acting aggressive towards me,I would have no reason to bother him.you even have a right in down town Decatur  to protect yourself,I doubt anyone would face "serious charges" in the woods for defending yourself against a aggressive animal.


----------



## 308-MIKE (Oct 5, 2014)

Hammer Spank said:


> Im just explaining odds. If you are really concerned about a black bear killing you, then you should never set foot inside an automobile and you should carry an epi pen everywhere you go for bee stings.
> 
> I dont know what it is about people on this forum but they seem to fear every little thing in the woods. Even coyotes!!!
> 
> ...


 

i guess that student in jersey wasn't attacked and eaten by that black bear as reported. also, i saw a show on animal attacks last year, it concerned a south georgia boy who was attacked and ripped up pretty good by a pack of coyotes. i'm guessing you may be related to that nutty woman in new jersey. if you want to walk through the woods with no way to defend yourself if attacked by animals, knock yourself out. i  don't think you have the right to tell others they shouldn't, or try to belittle them if they choose to.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Oct 5, 2014)

I look forward to walking up on one this coming weekend!!


----------



## tim scott (Oct 6, 2014)

darn scared little children..... guess your daddy or grand daddy never told you about the pet bears in northeast ga. and getting to hand the bear at turners corner a grape soda.... or getting to do the same to the bear at the gas station in Clermont. but now if you get scared by one and shot it with that pistol your carrying... his charge won't be a fake charge.... you'll find out just how fast a bear can move. 

that's so funny getting treed by a bear.... silly boy that bear can climb better and faster than you can in your dreams. while back someone had a video of a bear climbing up a tree and looking at the guy face to face in his tree stand.... just took a couple of seconds.
lol tim


----------



## Bkeepr (Oct 15, 2014)

I got to go to Yakutat Alaska several years ago to fish.  It was the start of bear hunting season so we did not see any brown bears on the Situk river, they must be able to read a calendar.  We stopped by the town dump and sure enough, there they were.

We watched a mama with 3 cubs watching a big male that was relaxing in a prime trash pile.  She popped her teeth at him but didn't get any closer.  I got the impression that the teeth popping was a defensive, anxiety reaction.


----------



## GAHUNTER60 (Jan 5, 2015)

When I was younger, I was a logging superintendent, and part of that job was flagging areas to be logged.  Many long days were spent in the boonies, alone and out of touch (this prior to cell phones).  You better believe I carried a gun!  However, I carried it as much for two legged threats as four legged ones.  The only bear I ever encountered skee-dattled, leaving a noise trail similar to a 747 crashing in the valley.

The only time I ever fired my pistol at a perceived threat was when two VERY large cur-looking dogs took exception to my presence in their woods and decided that they were going to teach me a lesson.  However the student became the teacher when two .41 Remington Magnum rounds were discharged into the ground in front of their faces.  Had they not decided that discretion is the better part of valor, and left the school yard on a dead run, the next two shots would have been into their stinking melon heads.

The only other time I pulled my pistol was when I walked into a cultivated pot patch deep in the woods of Forsyth County.  I thought I heard human voices coming my way and got ready for a gunfight.  Fortunately, the voices were being carried from a farm, about a half mile away.

BTW, we were not allowed to report anything we found in the woods, short of a dead body, to authorities.  Stills were still kinda common in those days, and the last thing we needed were locals taking revenge on our skidders, loaders and trucks.


----------



## Barebowyer (Mar 1, 2015)

I agree that if a bear wants to get you, he can walk up from behind and hit you in the head probably without you knowing.  They are typically completely silent except when hastily retreating(running away).  They will pop their teeth and huff at you even when you are in a treestand and they wind you.  They are quite impressive with their speed!!! In Canada, they call them the "Black Ghost" for a reason.


----------

